

Strawhorse: Attacking the MacOS and iOS Software Development Kit - nailer
https://freesnowden.is/2015/03/10/strawhorse-attacking-the-macos-and-ios-software-development-kit/

======
nailer
This is the document discussed in the related article 'The CIA campaign to
steal Apple's secrets': [https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/10/ispy-
cia-campa...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/10/ispy-cia-campaign-
steal-apples-secrets/)

